# Do It Yourself Network improves to HD Next Month



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

News Digest
DIY Network Improves to HD Next Month
TVPredictions.com

Washington, D.C. (April 21, 2010) -- DIY Network next month will begin broadcasting in High-Definition.

That's according to an article by Multichannel News.

The home improvement channel will launch a high-def simulcast of its standard-def edition on May 1. Multichannel News reports that the news was revealed yesterday during an advertising presentation in New York by DIY parent Scripps Networks.

Scripps would not say which TV providers would carry the HD version of DIY, but he added that at least "two prominent distributors" would be on board for the launch.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/451715-2010_Cable_Upfronts_DIY_Goes_HD_In_May.php


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bluegras said:


> News Digest
> DIY Network Improves to HD Next Month
> TVPredictions.com
> 
> ...


That's good to hear.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope Dish picks them up soon in HD - I find myself watching DIY more often than HGTV.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

dbconsultant said:


> Hope Dish picks them up soon in HD - I find myself watching DIY more often than HGTV.


I think HGTV has basically become the Real Easate channel, they rarely seem to have any home improvement shows. The one that kills me is the NY real estate show, showing $4 million apts is just insane. I don't need to see how the super rich live every wknd.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Had this been launched as yet on Dish? I've yet to see it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

festivus said:


> Had this been launched as yet on Dish? I've yet to see it.


No not yet.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dish currently only carries the SD version of DIY.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hard to get excited about this if it's Scripps — that means stretch-o-vision for all the SD programming.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Most of the shows I have watched on DIY HD, haven't been Stretch-o-Vision at all. A couple but those were some of the really older shows, most of the 2007 and forward episodes, have been HD.
One of my top 10 channels, and spent years watching the channel in SD, where I would ignore other SD channels, DIY has been a GREAT, addition.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

festivus said:


> Had this been launched as yet on Dish? I've yet to see it.


DYI HD launched launched last week, and it's great!


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Didn't watch much of this channel when it was SD...now it's among my top go to's. 

I agree about HGTV being a Real Estate channel primarily now. It's still good to learn about the pitfalls of buying and selling but after so long it's just blah. Homes on Homes is by far my favorite though and I get some guilty pleasure from watching Sara's House.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

This is my favorite channel in SD. After reading this I'm going to have to get my chain saw out so I can get EA!!!


----------

